

In Va., Tesla Motors has a showroom where it can’t make sales - shoeless
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/tesla-motors-gallery-in-virginia-raises-questions/2013/06/24/ece59c9c-dcfb-11e2-9218-bc2ac7cd44e2_story.html?hpid=z3

======
fatjokes
But are they allowed to use it to tell people that conventional car dealers
are using the law to screw over consumers and therefore chip away at their
political power?

